# Clutch replacement tutorial??



## CruzeMN (Feb 15, 2015)

So next tuesday I should have all the parts to install my GMPP clutch in the cruze. Any tips for doing a write up? I dont think there is one for clutch replacement. Anything you guys would like to see specifically? My first write up and its a big one!!


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

If you have an engine hoist, it's probably easier to pull the engine and change the clutch that way in this car. If you don't, the whole subframe has to come down and a bunch of other stuff has to come apart.


----------



## CruzeMN (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not going to lift it out or drop it... I have a plan lol using the least amount of work


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-tutorial-library/123697-how-write-tutorial.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to Powertrain as only tutorials belong in the Tutorial library.


----------

